

Researchers at Caltech Create an Artificial Neural Network Made from DNA - funthree
http://news.discovery.com/tech/artificial-intelligence-made-from-dna-110727.html

======
funthree
The original press release is here
(<http://media.caltech.edu/press_releases/13434>) although it appears to be
down right now.

